# New Babies on the Farm!



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 30, 2014)

My brother has an American White rabbit who was bred to an American Blue on March 2. Her due date was Tuesday the 1st of April, but we noticed she was carrying straw around in her mouth on Friday, so we decided to put the nesting box in her cage then. This morning we went out to check on her, and lo and behold, there was chunks of fur in the box, with 7 baby Blues underneath!!! It all happened overnight, because there was no fur in the box when we feed her yesterday evening. They all look to be really healthy, with no deformities whatsoever. We are thrilled to death, this is our first batch of baby bunnies we have ever had. We are usually hatching chicks and ducks, so we are pretty new to breeding rabbits. She was actually already pregnant when he bought her. 

I am so sorry, but I don't know how to post pictures. If I did, then I most certainly would!


----------



## P.O. in MO (Mar 30, 2014)

I think you have to have had a certain number of posts before you are allowed to post pictures.  If you are allowed to post there is a tab right below this box that I am typing in (next to the post reply box)  that says upload a file.  If I click on that it will open a window that that allows me to choose a file from my computer to upload. Congratulations on the new litter.  Hope they do well.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## happy acres (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats! You should be able to post pictures by now...
(I use the "upload a file" button to the right of the 'post reply' button if that helps?)


----------



## GD91 (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations, hope you can post pics of the proud mum & babies  They will be so adorable at about 3 weeks.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 2, 2014)

MUST ......HAVE .........PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, I will try soon! What do you mean GD91? They are adorable now! LOL


----------



## animalmom (Apr 5, 2014)

So, where's the pictures?  One can not brag successfully if one does not produce pictures!
Please and thank you.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok, I don't know if these pics will come up or not but here goes!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 6, 2014)

Yay! it looks like it worked! 

Ok, we have 5 American Black babies, and 2 American Blues. They were born last Sunday, and are now about 7 1\2 days old. They're momma is an American White who was bred to an American Blue. We are excited to have the American Blacks, because supposedly they are rarer than the other color varieties.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 6, 2014)

Aw, they're lovely! Nothing quite as cute as baby bunnies! (Once they have their fur, anyway! )


----------



## GD91 (Apr 13, 2014)

Lol, we had our first successful kindling today to. Haven't counted kits yet,don't want to upset the doe


----------

